
A simple pomodoro in C - psychocat
https://github.com/nikumu/pomodoro-timer
======
dvfjsdhgfv
I wonder why it keeps being repeatedly submitted, previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15468598](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15468598)

Not trying to be negative, but it really looks like "my first Windows console
program in C." Maybe if you made it platform-independent it would be a bit
more interesting.

------
dancodes
This should be titled "A simple __Windows-only __pomodoro in C "

